# My 210G monster tank new arrangement



## Peterchow

Due to a major water crash, I had to redo my monster tank from scratch. Now the water is crystal clear with all the clown loaches cruising.
I have the following filtrations :
2 - XP-4
3 - large HOB filters
1- large submeageable filter

Inhabitants : 8 clown loaches, 4 flagtails, 1 silver aro, 4 bushynose plecos, 2 
blackghost knife, 4 red hooks silver dolars(coming)

Thanks for viewing !!!!!


----------



## budahrox

Looks great Peter!!!
Love the Aro!!
Cheers!!


----------



## JUICE

nice loaches peter !! anytime you wanna sell the jumbos , you know who to call !! lol

tank looks great [email protected]!


----------



## target

Nice looking monster tank.


----------



## m_class2g

nice school of loaches peter. you should add some jumbos. theos bringing in a few big ones!


----------



## lo sai

nice looking setup peter!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Good on you to start it up again, Peter. It looks good. That's a lot of Fei Feng in there!


----------



## eternity302

When i saw all the loaches and flagtails, first thing came to mind "RICH TANK"


----------



## hondas3000

wow, I saw one fat loaches Peter, what have you been feeding her?


----------



## tony1928

Good job Peter, glad to see you continuing down the monster path. I think a nice background would clean up the look nicely.


----------



## King-eL

Very nice!


----------



## JUICE

what happend big water crash ?


----------



## Peterchow

Thanks for everybody's encouraging comments !!!!

Juice - will definitely let you know when I unload my loaches one day.

M-class2g - I agree more jumbos will look nice.

2wheelsx2 - I have 4 fei feng and possibly adding 2 more.

Hondas3000 - My loaches are fat + very happy. They love flakes + pellets.

Tony1928 - Good idea to have a backdrop. Any suggestion ?????


I thought my clown loaches were very happy in my previous 120 gal (4' x2' x2'
When I put them in this 6 footer 210G tank, they have been actively schooling and swimming in all sections of the tank. They really enjoy large swimming areas. I was planning them as bottom dwellers and now they don't want to stay at the bottom.


----------



## bigfry

Very nice fish! Really like the chubby loaches.

Is that a DIY pre-filter on the power head?


----------



## josephl

Looks awesome Peter. Love the flagtails


----------



## Peterchow

Thanks again for all your positive comments !!!!

Juice - When I filled up my tank initially, I used 50 % used water + 50% tap water + conditioner + salt. I also used old filter media for most of my filters. However, I guessed at the time I filled the tank with city tap water, the chlorine was abnormally strong that when it mixed with my used water, it removed all the good germs + bacteria. As well, the gases from the tap water was tremendous. My dosage of conditioner was already 3x my regular dosage. I got burnt a few times already from city tap water.

Big fry - The underwater filter is not a DIY pre-filter. It is a submergeable filter with foam inside a clear plastic cylinder. It generates lot of air movements + strong filtration, but creates a little noise.


----------



## tony1928

Peterchow said:


> Tony1928 - Good idea to have a backdrop. Any suggestion ?????


Well, now that your tank is already set up, it might be hard to do paint or something like that. You could just put in a piece of black foamcore or corrugated plastic sign material. Just attach it to your tank with some double sided tape or something like that. It's nice not to have to look at all the hoses and power cords.

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## Peterchow

New additions of 4 red hook silver dollars, 2 more flagtails + a 7" ripsaw cat


----------



## jkam

i thought you can't keep a bunch of flagtails together or else they beat each other up? Do you see any aggression between them?? A school of flagtails looks really nice!!


----------



## King-eL

jkam said:


> i thought you can't keep a bunch of flagtails together or else they beat each other up? Do you see any aggression between them?? A school of flagtails looks really nice!!


In the wild they school together. In aquaria people usually keep less than 4 that's why they beat each other up.


----------



## Peterchow

jkam said:


> i thought you can't keep a bunch of flagtails together or else they beat each other up? Do you see any aggression between them?? A school of flagtails looks really nice!!


Hi Jeff,

King El is 100% right. A school of flagtails with 6 or more will minimize the aggression, however, they still require large swimming space.


----------



## Chappy

Peter - how did I miss this thread??? What a tank!! I don't even know where to begin! Of course I LOVE the happy chunky loaches, but the silver theme looks amazing. Great job and I can imagine how happy you are with it. Very, very nice. 
Shelley


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Great tank Peter!!!
I love the group of loaches!


----------



## tony1928

Peterchow said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> King El is 100% right. A school of flagtails with 6 or more will minimize the aggression, however, they still require large swimming space.


Even when I had the 5 in my tank, they pushed and bumped but that was about it. As long as you have plenty of space for them to retreat to, it seemed fine.


----------



## DAN O

Looking good Peter, do you plan on staying with the silver theme?


----------



## Peterchow

*Sincere apology to all previous owners of my first batch of monsters*

Thanks, Embersmom, GhostDogg, Tony1928 & Dan O !!!!

After struggling for over a month, I finally got a little break to offset my initial hugh disappointment.

My sincere APOLOGY to the previous owners of my first batch of monsters whe were LOST in that hugh water crash : Discusdigger(Mike), Ben-mbu/Li$a, & Tony1928. I know some of you were very upset as you grew these monsters from very small size. At that same time of the water crash, I was also fighting for my life too (my car accident) as well as other unexpected life situations.

Yes, my clown loaches are extremely happy, cruising a lot, making the tank busy. They love digging and picking up the river rocks. With 6 flagtails, I still see friendly bumpings but very minimum. This is the first time I kept so many fish with mostly silver colors, with a little red + black. Actually they look quite "CLassy" in a big tank.


----------



## L!$A

Thanks Peter, I know it wasn't your fault!! 
It sucks how bad things happen to good people
You do not deserve all this bad luck!


----------



## beN

its alright Peter...we still love you  
maybe ill grow ya some more


----------



## Peterchow

ben_mbu said:


> its alright Peter...we still love you
> maybe ill grow ya some more


Both of you have just made my DAY, Ben & Lisa !!!!!

I really love your 3 peacocks and they were doing very well. Their hunting styles were one of a kind. When they attacked, they surrounded their prey(my 8" BGK). BTW, my 2 BGH fish survived from their attacks and the water crash as I pulled them out before into other tanks. They are now enjoying their new tank, also cruising & not hiding.

THANKS AGAIN !!!!!!


----------



## Digger

it's ok Peter..we all learn from our mistakes...which makes us more wiser...sorry for your loss...Mike


----------



## thefishwife

So first off sorry to hear of the PH crash it does suck, we have all been there a few times ourselves. No one could blame you.

Secondly what a great looking tank, just love the colours of the fish!

Thirdly I hope your doing OK/better since your car accident.


----------



## Peterchow

thefishwife said:


> So first off sorry to hear of the PH crash it does suck, we have all been there a few times ourselves. No one could blame you.
> 
> Secondly what a great looking tank, just love the colours of the fish!
> 
> Thirdly I hope your doing OK/better since your car accident.


Thanks for your great comfort and complement, Kim !!!!!

My personal life is gradually back on track with GOD's infinite blessings. My ICBC accident file is now closed to my FAVOR, charging the other party 100% liability. My injury file is still open as I am receiving physio treatments.

My monster tank is shinning as everybody is actively swimming and schooling. Will take some pictures later as the lighting is not so perfect, and the fish are so sensitive as soon as they see my camera in front of them.


----------



## Morainy

I am glad you are on the mend, Peter, and I look forward to seeing new pics of your fish.


----------



## Peterchow

*Just took some random shots*

Have been inactive for a few months. Took some random shots of some monsters.














































My 108G FRT/Rays/Clown loaches


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Very nice, Peter.


----------



## josephl

Very nice Peter, and welcome back.

Love the FRT and those clown loaches look awesome


----------



## Peterchow

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice, Peter.


Thanks Gary !!!
Love all your collections. Still has your scarlet pleco as well as some additonal ones in my 210G - red eye royal, pineapple, beacon, tiger, britlenose, bushynose etc.



josephl said:


> Very nice Peter, and welcome back.
> Love the FRT and those clown loaches look awesome


Thanks Joseph !!!
Still miss my previous discus keeping, however, no time for daily water change. Love those new wild discus at April.


----------



## Victor

Very nice, good to see you back!


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks Is looking good Peter. Hope all is well with you and your family. Good to have you back..


----------



## JUICE

wow !!! those rays look great , nice job [email protected]!


----------



## jay_leask

wow amazing CL. wish i could find a big CL.


----------



## Peterchow

Victor said:


> Very nice, good to see you back!


Thanks, Victor !!!!
Have downsized to 4 tanks now but more enjoyable with less water changes.



bonsai dave said:


> Thanks Is looking good Peter. Hope all is well with you and your family. Good to have you back..


Thanks David !!!!

My MIL is now happily living in a senior home in Richmond, by the Grace of GOD. I was very close to get your 180 acrylic before, for my FRT, rays & clown loaches, however, I was scared to restart my MTS addiction.


----------



## Peterchow

JUICE said:


> wow !!! those rays look great , nice job [email protected]!


Thanks, Justine !!!!

They were tank bred by Mike. They will soon need a bigger tank for their maximum growth. Thinking of moving them to my 210G & unload some of my monsters.


----------



## jobber

Wow Peter, those clowns look like the size of footballs! Spoiling your fish 
Nice pics and great update. I see a big difference in fish size from the original pics.


----------



## Peterchow

jobber604 said:


> Wow Peter, those clowns look like the size of footballs! Spoiling your fish
> Nice pics and great update. I see a big difference in fish size from the original pics.


Thanks Ming !!!!!

Yes, I am always heavy handed in feeding, however, my tank's filtrations are many times over. Presently, I have 8 clown loaches ranging from 6" to 8" +.


----------



## m_class2g

peter! well done on the rays! cant believe you got them so big so soon!

all your fish look great. maybe your biggest football loaches can join mine!!!

im just waiting to get my new tank setup first!!! or wait for my replacement tank i got to say... lol


----------



## Peterchow

m_class2g said:


> peter! well done on the rays! cant believe you got them so big so soon!
> 
> all your fish look great. maybe your biggest football loaches can join mine!!!
> 
> im just waiting to get my new tank setup first!!! or wait for my replacement tank i got to say... lol


Thanks, Mike !!!!

Thinking of moving my rays + FRT + 8 clown loaches in my 210G, however, I need to unload my existing monster fish first.

The female ray is growing amazing fast with also some patterns developing on her front.


----------



## gklaw

Woow Peter, it has been a very long time. Welcome back and hope all is well. Bet your life must have some rearrangement as well.

Gordon


----------



## shaobo

Hey Peter, it's great to see you and your monsters~ drooling big time on those Clowns!!  What are you running for the filtrations underneath?


----------



## keitarosan

Peter..... it's been a while brother. How's it going? Nice to see you again here in BCA.


----------



## Algae Beater

wow ... nice fish! but for goodness sake, lose the garbage bag background! kind of spoils the tank.


----------



## Holyarmor

Algae Beater said:


> wow ... nice fish! but for goodness sake, lose the garbage bag background! kind of spoils the tank.


If all the fish are healthy & happy as well as the owner, the type of background is totally irrelevant. The tank is spoiled only in your own mind.


----------



## Algae Beater

Holyarmor said:


> If all the fish are healthy & happy as well as the owner, the type of background is totally irrelevant. The tank is spoiled only in your own mind.


aesthetics are more than whats in my mind, this much is for sure. the fish look great, don't get me wrong but generally such stunning livestock deserves a more pleasing frame.


----------



## Peterchow

Algae Beater said:


> wow ... nice fish! but for goodness sake, lose the garbage bag background! kind of spoils the tank.





Algae Beater said:


> aesthetics are more than whats in my mind, this much is for sure. the fish look great, don't get me wrong but generally such stunning livestock deserves a more pleasing frame.


I agreed with Holyarmor as my pleasure is more focused on the fish & not on the appearance. The same way I kept DISCUS before with a bare bottom tank with zero decos.


----------



## Algae Beater

duly noted, just my opinion


----------



## Peterchow

gklaw said:


> Woow Peter, it has been a very long time. Welcome back and hope all is well. Bet your life must have some rearrangement as well.
> 
> Thanks Gordon,
> 
> Yes, GOD has revamped my life and I have been busy serving His ministry. You sure have a special gift in woodworks. Your wood works are amazing & your charge is very reasonable. I might need your help later.
> 
> 
> 
> shaobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Peter, it's great to see you and your monsters~ drooling big time on those Clowns!!  What are you running for the filtrations underneath?
> 
> Thanks Eddie(shaobo) !!!!
> 
> I have a FRT, 2 rays + 4 clown loaches in a 108G with a XP-4, an eheim, 2 large HOB + 2 submergeable filters.
> 
> 
> 
> keitarosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter..... it's been a while brother. How's it going? Nice to see you again here in BCA.
> 
> 
> 
> THanks Deo,
> 
> GOD is amazing !!!! Things are moving ahead by the grace of GOD.
> Still have a few seniors in my family to look after.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## thefishwife

Nice to see you back Peter, your tank looks great, obviously everyone is happy in there


----------



## Peterchow

thefishwife said:


> Nice to see you back Peter, your tank looks great, obviously everyone is happy in there


Thanks Kim !!!!!

All of my tanks are very over filtrated so I can feed lots, and W/C every 7 to 10 days. I am trying to downsize one more tank if I can unload my monsters.


----------



## Luke78

Peter,

Your fish look so healthy and vibrant! Quite the contrast from the first photos before,and now. Cant get over the size of those loaches! Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## Peterchow

Luke78 said:


> Peter,
> 
> Your fish look so healthy and vibrant! Quite the contrast from the first photos before,and now. Cant get over the size of those loaches! Glad to hear all is well.


Thanks, Lukas !!!!

I have very special passion in clown loaches, especially seeing the big ones school. These loaches have been with me for a few years. I really like your new tank set up. still enjoy discus keeping if I have time & discipline to do daily W/C.


----------



## hp10BII

Welcome back, Peter! Glad to hear things are doing well for you and your fishes. Fishes are looking pretty good - my loaches need many more years before they even come close your sizes!

Ed


----------



## m_class2g

Peterchow said:


> Thanks, Mike !!!!
> 
> Thinking of moving my rays + FRT + 8 clown loaches in my 210G, however, I need to unload my existing monster fish first.
> 
> The female ray is growing amazing fast with also some patterns developing on her front.


thats good peter! the 210 will be a lot better for the rays!!! should be ok in there for some time! they both grew fast. looks like they took to the marble mother instead of the hystrix father.


----------



## Peterchow

hp10BII said:


> Welcome back, Peter! Glad to hear things are doing well for you and your fishes. Fishes are looking pretty good - my loaches need many more years before they even come close your sizes!
> 
> Thanks Ed !!!!!
> 
> Yes, clown loaches take a long time to grow to 5"+. Once they are in their own species tank and start eating as a group, power feeding will speed up their growth.
> 
> 
> 
> m_class2g said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats good peter! the 210 will be a lot better for the rays!!! should be ok in there for some time! they both grew fast. looks like they took to the marble mother instead of the hystrix father.
> 
> 
> 
> THanks Mike !!!!
> 
> I agreed. These sub adults more resemble to their mother's marble genes. They are very active and have hugh appetite. Someday, I like to put them in a 210G bare tank with my 8 clown loaches + FRT. When my 8 large clown loaches school together, it is an amazing scene.
Click to expand...


----------



## m_class2g

ill head over one of these days and take some nice pics for you! 

perhaps this weekend!


----------

